# Quills?



## KellyK (Jun 15, 2010)

Heya,
so my 'lil Hedgehog Izzy has just starting quilling, and I was thinking about some creative things to use the quills for. :roll: 

I was thinking perhaps a tribal necklace, or a couple of spiky fan earrings, have any other ideas?

Or is there anyone out there who has tried this and has some advice/warnings?


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

That's really creative! I never would have thought to do something like that! lol  
I think you should make a necklace and some earrings! COOL!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used a lot of Inky's quills for tiny clay hedgies I've made. Using them for a necklace would be cute, so long as you don't poke yourself. :lol: I'm not sure how you'd attach them though.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

A few on here have put some quills from their hedgies in a vial that is attached to a necklace chain, such as the on in this link: http://treasuresbyjody.com/yahoo_site_a ... 59_std.JPG You can most likely find these on ebay, at craft stores, or jewelry supply stores.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

What we're doing is putting the quills and a picture in one of those photo albums with the sticky peel-back pages, so the quills don't fall out.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

And here I was wondering if I was the only one who has saved the quills.
Have been trying to come up with a way to use them in an art project.
They were too cute to just throw out.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

There's someone who uses quills to make pens. http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/newslett ... me56_2.pdf


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

These were so beautiful, I'm a big pen freak and 
would love to have one made with my own quills.
Must start saving more money


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

My carpet likes to collect them, and my foot likes to find them.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love the pen idea so much. I've been saving Mildred's quills since she was 10 weeks old and I have quite a collection going.


----------

